# Sim City - ein Erfahrungsbericht



## Spinal (19. März 2013)

Hallo PCGH Community,

ich habe nun zusammen mit meinem Bruder abwechselnd Städte und Regionen gebaut. Insgesamt ca. 2 Tage lang, die sogar ohne Severprobleme abliefen.
Nun möchte ich meine Erfahrungen schildern und evtl. zur Diskussion anregen. Dies geschieht in Form eines kleinen Erfahrungsberichts. Wer einfach nur Eindrücke und Tipps zusammengefasst lesen will, scrollt einfach runter.

Wir haben ein Spiel gestartet und uns zum Einstieg für die erste Region entschieden. Zuerst habe ich munter drauflos gebaut. Eine Straße von der Autobahn runter und erste Siedlungen gebaut. Auf der einen Seite Industrie, auf der anderen Wohngebiete und Einkaufsmöglichkeiten. Eine große Hauptsstraße führt später durch die Mitte der Karte wo ich mir später eine große Einkaufsmeile vorstelle. Am Meer sollen kleinere Villen entstehen und deshalb baue ich auch kleinere Straßen dorthin. Dank der Möglichkeit gebogene Straßen zu bauen sieht das ganze recht chic aus.

Ich bin erstmal positiv überrascht. Die Stadt sieht einfach toll aus, mit ihren Sims, Autos, Tsg/Nacht Wechseln usw. Es macht irre viel Spaß seine Stadt zu vergrößern und zu verbessern. Schule, größeres Polizeirevier usw. Nach einigen Stunden habe ich noch immer ein wenig Platz auf der Karte und überlege mir Verbesserungen und Neuerungen. 
Das Spiel macht bis hierhin Spaß 

Aber nun geht es bergab:
Das mutmaßliche Villenviertel am Strand besteht aus kleinen Hütten. Geforderte Parks lassen sich nicht sonderlich gut in die Umgebung integrieren und irgendwie wollen trotzdem keine reichen Leute Villen bauen. Vielleicht gibt es das ja gar nicht? Je größer die Stadt, desto größer auch der Platz für öffentliche Gebäude. Eine große Feuerwache mit vielen Löschfahrzeugen braucht jede Menge Platz. Auch die Schule ist bald voll.
Nun habe ich herausgefunden, das nur an Hauptstraßen große Häuser entstehen können. Da ich aber nur eine einzige Hauptstraße in der Mitte der Karte habe, habe ich wohl Pech gehabt, denn aufrüsten kann man eine normale Straße nicht zur Hauptstraße. Reißt man eine Straße ab, verschwinden auch die anliegenden Häuser. Das Unterfangen kann sehr aufwändig werden und daher lassen ich es und mein Bruder gründet eine weitere Stadt.

Diesmal planen wir etwas früher. Wir bauen ein Netz aus Hauptstraßen, klassisches Karo Muster um nicht soviel Platz zu vergeuden. Außerdem wollen wir sehen, wie sich mehrere Städte auf die Region auswirken. Und tatsächlich, die Stadt gedeiht, es entstehen Hochhäuser und die Sims fahren mit Zug und Bus auch in die alte Stadt.
Aber was sie dort machen wissen wir nicht. Die Karte ist außerdem ebenfalls wieder voll. Es gibt Unis, Hi Tech Industrie und jede Menge Wohnviertel. Wieder eine All-in-one Stadt.

Und nun geht es weiter bergab:
Unserer dritte und letzte Stadt für diese Region soll entstehen. Es soll ein Industriestandort werden, fast ohne Bewohner. Wir wollen die Industrie aus den zwei bisherigen Städten verbannen und eine reine Industriestadt gründen, zu der die Arbeiter aus den anderen Städten kommen sollen. Aber das will nicht so recht funktionieren. Das liegt zum großen Teil daran, dass dieses Regionenkonzept scheinbar nicht richtig funktioniert und vor allem nicht transparent ist. Zwar steigen an dem Bahnhof täglich 10.000 Leute ein und aus, aber offenbar nicht um in der Industriestadt zu arbeiten. Statdessen bauen wir doch wieder Häuser und Einkaufsmöglichkeiten. Auf der Suche nach Möglichkeiten unser Problem zu lösen stoßen wir auf immer mehr Ungereimtheiten. So schön die vorhandenen Statistiken eingebaut sind, es fehlen einfach einige wichtige Statistiken oder auch Hilfen.
Ich habe das Gefühl, Maxis hat sich übernommen. Die Simulation funktioniert nicht richtig und es wird geschummelt. Die Einwohnerzahl ist total daneben. Sie steigt, obwohl es keine neuen Häuser gibt. Reißt man Gebäude mit 100 Einwohnern ab, hat man knapp 2000 weniger Einwohner als Resultat. Ich glaube, bei größeren Städten würde alles aus dem Ruder laufen und wäre nicht mehr nachvollziehbar und man hat sich deshalb für die krassen Begrenzungen entschieden.

Es gibt ansonsten keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund, nur solch kleine Karten zur Verfügung zu stellen. In der Beta wurde es bemängelt, alle Spieler schreien nach größeren Karten, aber EA/Maxis stellen sich quer. Reaktorkatastrophe bedeutet: Halbe Stadt verseucht.
Man kann auch keine Allroundstadt bauen, die alle Bedürfnisse stillt und alles wünschenswerte zur Verfügung stellt, da es eben nicht genug Platz gibt. Das wäre halb so schlimm, wenn die Region besser funktionieren würde. Universitätsstadt, Touristenmagnet, Industriestandort. Aber es ist nicht nachvollziehbar, wann welche Sims aus welchem Grund wohin reisen.
Auch wünschte ich mir, dass mehrere Speicherslots zur Verfügung zu haben. Ich will Katastrophen testen oder auch mal eine halbe Stadt neu bauen und schauen ob es sich lohnt. zwar ist es auch ganz interessant, wenn man eben genau diese Sicherheit nicht hat, aber mir wäre es lieber.

So, für alle die den Text nicht lesen wollten eine zusammenfassung:
- Das Spiel macht anfangs irre Spaß.
- Das Spiel ist wenig transparent und oft nicht nachvollziehbar
- Nach ein paar Städten hat man das Gefühl, alles gesehen und erlebt zu haben
- aus Platzmangel verzichtet man auf "Schönbauen" und macht doch wieder Karo-Muster
- Die eigenen Vorstellungen einer Stadt lassen sich oft nur schwer umsetzen
- Die Karten sind zu klein
- Die Regionen funktionieren nicht wie gewünscht
- es treten mit der Zeit immer mehr Ungereimtheiten auf
ach ja und:
- Die Karten sind zu klein
- Die Karten sind zu klein
- Die Karten sind zu klein
- Die Karten sind zu klein
- Die Karten sind zu klein
- Die Karten sind zu klein
- Die Karten sind zu klein
- Die Karten sind zu klein

Abschließend habe ich das Gefühl, dass Sim City eine sehr selbstständige Simulation ist bei der es keinen richtigen roten Faden zu geben scheint und wo an vielen Stellen geschummelt wird. Das erinnert mich an das Formel 1 Spiel der Race Driver Macher, bei denen die Rundenzeiten erfunden waren.

Da höre ich mir auch wirklich ungern die 100ste Lügengeschichte über den always online Kram an.

bye
Spinal


----------



## LeChiffre95 (19. März 2013)

dem kann ich nur zustimmen, allerdings denke ich, dass es eher oder später größere Karten per Patch geben wird


----------



## leckerbier (19. März 2013)

Die vielen Tests zu Sim City waren für mich schon sehr hilfreich. Ich kaufe den Teil auf keinen Fall. Der größte Makel für mich waren ebenfalls die sehr kleinen Karten.


----------



## Laudian (19. März 2013)

Dass ich das letzte mal SimCity gespielt habe ist schon lange her, aber über welche Kartengrößen reden wir hier ?
Von ein paar Bildern her habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Karte um einen Faktor 10-20 mal kleiner ist als bei früheren Versionen, kommt das hin ?


----------



## Spinal (19. März 2013)

Schwer zu sagen, aber sie sind extrem klein. Hier mal Beispiele aus dem Netz:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe, es kommt ein kostenloser (!) Patch mit größeren Karten.

Edit: Hier mal ein interessanter Artikel dazu: Link

Aber immerhin scheint es als Entschädigung für den Server Wirr-Warr anständige Gratis Spiele zu geben. Angeblich soll man sich eines aus folgenden aussuchen können:
Battlefield 3 (Standard Edition)
Bejeweled 3 
Dead Space 3 (Standard Edition)
Mass Effect 3 (Standard Edition)
Medal of Honor: Warfighter (Standard Edition)
Need for Speed: Most Wanted (Standard Edition)
Plants vs. Zombies 
SimCity 4 Deluxe Ed

bye
Spinal


----------



## DarkMo (19. März 2013)

also die bilder sind erschreckend oO ich hatte auf einer der sc4 maps nen dicken fluss in der "mitte" und unten rechts war noch ne kleine insel, wo kaum mehr was draufgepasst hat - ich glaub, die insel war größer wie der ausschnitt auf den pics oO ich bin schockiert. und ich hatte bei den ersten berichten über SC wirklich mitgefiebert. zum glück bin ich jemand, der sowas schnell vergisst zu verfolgen und erst im nachhinein erfährt, dass nen spiel schodraussen is ^^ bewahrt mich wohl vor ner menge dünnschiss


----------



## McClaine (20. März 2013)

Bin ja eigentlich auch ein riesen Simulationsfan, aber es war mir von Anfang an klar, das der teil mehr oder weniger verbockt wird...

Daher kein Interesse und solche Games Geschenke können die sich auch sparen.
Der schlechte Beigeschmack lässt sich zu oft nachlesen, zu viel negatives und im Endeffekt kurbeln die "Geschenke" auch nur am Umsatzrad bzw am Imagerad von EA.

MfG und RIP Pc Games -_-


----------



## Dwayne1988 (21. März 2013)

Die angebotenen Spiele sind alle nur 10 Euro Wert also kann man sie links liegen lassen da man erstmal 20 bis 30 Euro draufzahlen allein um den fehlenden Content den man nachlieferte wieder reinzubekommen.


----------



## Sunjy (21. März 2013)

gibts den schon nen ... nennen wir es mal patch der die grenzen aufhebt so dass man eine wirklich große stadt bauen kann?


----------



## Fexzz (21. März 2013)

Sunjy schrieb:


> gibts den schon nen ... nennen wir es mal patch der die grenzen aufhebt so dass man eine wirklich große stadt bauen kann?


 
Nope. Plan schonmal ein, wenn sowas kommt, dann für Geld. 10-20€ verlangen die dafür sicherlich.


----------



## Florian97450 (21. März 2013)

Die Befürchtung von Fexzz habe ich leider auch und dass wäre meiner Meinung nach der entgültige Untergang für SimCity.

Ich habe bis jetzt fasst jeden Teil gespielt, aber bis jetzt bin ich nur enttäuscht. Die Lust auf SimCity-zoggen hat sich innerhalb kurzer Zeit gelegt. Leider.

Was ich ebenfalls schlimm finde, dass der Multiplayer nicht live ist. Also wenn mein Kumpel grad seine halbe Stadt verändert sehe ich dass erst viel später.

Naja hoffen wir mal das Beste.


----------



## Lexx (21. März 2013)

Spinal schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen, aber sie sind extrem klein. Hier mal Beispiele aus dem Netz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ich bin.. sprachlos. Das sind ja gerade mal 5-6 Blocks.
Da sind ja Kuhställe der Agrarkonzerne größer.
Um nicht zu sagen: Entenhausen.

Was haben sich die bei solch einer Entscheidung eigentlich gedacht.. ?
Was soll da noch eine AKW-Explosion zerstören?
Unwetter nicht mehr nötig, ein simpler Huster reicht.

Simulation? DAS ist ein Kindergarten-Spielplatz. 

Immer mehr gleicht dieses Ding einer Verhöhnung der Käufer und Fans.
Fast könnte man ja glauben, das wäre ein Proof-of-Conecpt, eine Demo,
ein.. 5 Euro/5 Stunden Lückenfüller, ein Aprilscherz, aber - und vielmehr 
das ist das Unglaubliche - die meinen das voll und Toternst.

Ignorant, Arrogant, Rücksichtslos, Herablassend diese ganze Bagage.. 

SlimCity, SchlimmCity


----------



## Rolk (21. März 2013)

Boah, das die Karten so extrem klein sind war mir gar nicht bewusst. Das reicht ja gerade mal für einen Vorort nach meinem Geschmack.


----------



## Fexzz (21. März 2013)

Ich finds auch einfach richtig Schade für Leute, die einfach gern SCHÖNE Städte und Dörfer bauen wollen, wo die Häuser halt nicht Haus an Haus stehen. Die können hier einfach nichts machen, weil ihnen die Einwohner fehlen um weitere Gebäude freizuschalten =/


----------



## Spinal (21. März 2013)

Ja genau das ist das Problem. Man kann seine Vorstellungen nicht verwirklichen. Durch den Platzmangel baut man am Ende nur noch effizient und jede Stadt bzw. jedes Dorf ist irgendwo gleich. Ich hatte ja gedacht und gehofft, dass durch die Regionen das ganze abgefedert wird, aber das funktioniert nicht.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Laudian (21. März 2013)

Dass die Karten so klein werden war ja vor dem Release bereits bekannt, aber ich bin wirklich davon ausgegangen, dass die Regionen live arbeiten. Das wäre dann schon eine gewisse Entschädigung gewesen, und würde den Onlinezwang rechtfertigen. Aber in der jetzigen Form ist das ja völliger Humbug.


----------



## nulchking (21. März 2013)

Wenn ihr das Spiel nicht mögt dann spielt es doch einfach nicht mehr, verbannt es aus euren Augen und gut ist.
Die ganze Zeit rumjammern wird auch nichts ändern.

Mir persönlich macht das Spiel auch im momentanem Status sehr sehr sehr viel Spaß. Es ist einfach schön mit anzusehen wie eine Stadt wächst und immer neue Bedürfnisse entstehen.
Die kleinen Karten stören mich im Moment weniger, was ich viel schlimmer finde sind die falschen Statsitiken, das sollte zuerst angegangen werden


----------



## Laudian (21. März 2013)

Naja, wenn ich eine Stadt baue, dann soll sie am Ende auch halbwegs realistisch sein, dass eine Stadt bis zur Grenze dicht besiedelt ist und dann von einem Schritt zum nächsten nurnoch Grünfläche zu sehen ist... Das ist einer Simulation einfach unwürdig.

Die Größe einer Stadt sollte dadurch begrenzt werden, dass die Wege zu lang werden und in die Höhe bauen immer teurer. Wenn meine CPU die immer größeren Maps nicht mehr packt, dann habe ich Pech und muss die Mapgröße veringern. Aber das ist ja bei den aktuellen Maps nicht Ansatzweise der Fall.


----------



## Fexzz (21. März 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich eine Stadt baue, dann soll sie am Ende auch halbwegs realistisch sein, dass eine Stadt bis zur Grenze dicht besiedelt ist und dann von einem Schritt zum nächsten nurnoch Grünfläche zu sehen ist... Das ist einer Simulation einfach unwürdig.
> 
> Die Größe einer Stadt sollte dadurch begrenzt werden, dass die Wege zu lang werden und in die Höhe bauen immer teurer. Wenn meine CPU die immer größeren Maps nicht mehr packt, dann habe ich Pech und muss die Mapgröße veringern. Aber das ist ja bei den aktuellen Maps nicht Ansatzweise der Fall.


 
Genau. Weil ja soviele Sims berechnet werden. Die ganzen Einwohner, die es garnicht gibt müssen ja berechnet werden.


----------



## Memphys (21. März 2013)

Rolk schrieb:


> Boah, das die Karten so extrem klein sind war mir gar nicht bewusst. Das reicht ja gerade mal für einen Vorort nach meinem Geschmack.


 
Wenn ich bei SimCity 4 ne Stadt anfange hab ich schon zu anfang n Gebiet ausgewiesen das gefühlt mindestens 3x so groß ist... weils für mich eh nie in Frage kam hab ichs mir nie näher angeschaut, aber das ist nicht zu klein, das ist...


----------



## Lexx (21. März 2013)

nulchking schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das Spiel nicht mögt dann spielt es doch einfach nicht mehr, verbannt es aus euren Augen und gut ist.
> Die ganze Zeit rumjammern wird auch nichts ändern.
> 
> Mir persönlich macht das Spiel auch im* momentanem Status *sehr sehr sehr viel Spaß. Es ist einfach schön mit anzusehen wie eine Stadt wächst und immer neue Bedürfnisse entstehen.
> Die kleinen Karten stören mich im Moment weniger, was ich viel schlimmer finde sind die falschen Statsitiken, das sollte zuerst angegangen werden


 Fragt sich nur, wie lange.. 
.. dein Spielspass, deine Befriedigung an schnucker Grafik und meine/unsere masslose 
Entäuschung anhält..

Unseren - nach jahrelanger Vorfreude und anschliessend gleichermassen - Frust 
dürfen wir schon noch irgendwo in angemessenen Masse artikulieren/kanalisieren.. ?
(Weil meinen "Therapeuten" interessiert das reichlich wenig..)

Und ja, rumnörgeln hilft unheimlich viel. Es verbessert zwar nicht das Spiel/das Behavior
der  Programmierer und des Publishers, aber es reduziert in grossem Maße das Gefühl, jemanden
NICHT eine Tastatur auf den Schädel zu dreschen bis die Tasten wie ein Springbrunnen
durch den Raum fliegen..

Aber abgesehen von meiner Enttäuschung, die minutenweise fast an Aggression grenzt, 
eine STADTPLANUNG und STÄDTEBAU-Simulation.. (was es immer war und auch als solche
BEWORBEN wurde), wenn DAS die Simulationen der nahen Zukunft sind.. sehe ich 
eigentlich nur mehr einen GENERATIONSKONFLIKT... die Alten gegen die Jungen..

Ich WILL und KANN eine BEGEHRLICHKEIT, auf die ich jahrelang gewartet habe, nicht so 
einfach dir nichts mir nichts wegmachen, ausradieren, aus Gehirn, Herz und Emotion löschen..

Aber ok, der Facebook und perversen Sozialkrüppel-Generation mag das mit einem WISCH
erledigt sein, für mich ist es das nicht..


----------



## Fexzz (22. März 2013)

Lexx schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur, wie lange..
> .. dein Spielspass, deine Befriedigung an schnucker Grafik und meine/unsere masslose
> Entäuschung anhält..
> 
> ...


 
Amen Bruder.


----------



## Spinal (22. März 2013)

nulchking schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das Spiel nicht mögt dann spielt es doch einfach nicht mehr, verbannt es aus euren Augen und gut ist.
> Die ganze Zeit rumjammern wird auch nichts ändern.
> 
> Mir persönlich macht das Spiel auch im momentanem Status sehr sehr sehr viel Spaß. Es ist einfach schön mit anzusehen wie eine Stadt wächst und immer neue Bedürfnisse entstehen.
> Die kleinen Karten stören mich im Moment weniger, was ich viel schlimmer finde sind die falschen Statsitiken, das sollte zuerst angegangen werden


 
An dem Punkt war ich auch. Aber die gefälschten Statistiken und die Bedürfnisse sind nur der Anfang. Dich wird das mit den Grenzen wahrscheinlich auch noch stören. Wenn deine Feuerwache auf einmal viel mehr Platz braucht oder du nicht weißt wohin mit den Windrädern. Diese wachsenden Bedürfnisse können nämlich irgendwann nicht mehr befriedigt werden, weil du kein Platz für die entsprechenden Gebäude hast. Und wie gesagt, die Idee von verschieden spezialisierten Städten in einer Region funktioniert nicht.
Mir hat das Spiel auch sehr sehr sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Die ersten 5 Stunden. Dann kam das erste mal das Gefühl, dass alles irgendwie nicht richtig zusammenpasst.

bye
Spinal


----------



## MESeidel (22. März 2013)

Spinal schrieb:


> Das mutmaßliche Villenviertel am Strand besteht aus kleinen Hütten.  Geforderte Parks lassen sich nicht sonderlich gut in die Umgebung  integrieren und irgendwie wollen trotzdem keine reichen Leute Villen  bauen.
> ....
> Nun habe ich herausgefunden, das nur an Hauptstraßen große Häuser entstehen können. Da ich aber nur eine einzige Hauptstraße in der Mitte der Karte habe, habe ich wohl Pech gehabt, denn aufrüsten kann man eine normale Straße nicht zur Hauptstraße. Reißt man eine Straße ab, verschwinden auch die anliegenden Häuser. Das Unterfangen kann sehr aufwändig werden und daher lassen ich es und mein Bruder gründet eine weitere Stadt.


Das mit den Straßen stimmt nicht.
Ob man die Feldwege zwingend upgraden muss (als mehrspurig) weiß ich nicht.
Aber zumindest braucht man nicht die breite Straße für Hochhäuser ;o)
[EDIT]
Gerade noch einmal getestet.
Man braucht das maximale Upgrade der Straße aber nicht die Breite Straße.
Also die Schmale 4 Spurige mit Ampeln ("Straße mit hoher Dichte") reicht aus für 3. stufe Dichte.
Wenn man die Maus über ein Gebäude hält (nicht anklicken) steht da wenn eine höhere Straße zum Upgrade nötig ist.
[/EDIT]

Ich denke mit Größe meinst du einfach Hochhäuser.
Das sieht man an der Gebäudedichte.
Damit die steigt müssen die Leute nur glücklich sein.
Also natürlich Strom, Wasser, Abwasser, Parks, Schule, Krankenhaus, Polizei, ...

Ob "reiche" oder "arme" einziehen hängt vom Grundstückspreis ab.
Einfach die Info-Grafik auf machen (§ Symbol).
Einwohner und Geschäfte brauchen entsprechend teuere Grundstücke^^
Industrie braucht nur Grundschulen und Hochschulen (allgenmeine oder Uni ist egal).
Damit sie aufsteigen einfach §§§ Parks bauen so dass die Flächen (in der Info Ansicht) in der dunkelsten Farbe sind.

Aber vorsicht: §§§ Häuser haben weniger Einwohner als §§.
Und man braucht immer auch § und §§ Arbeiter.
Also in bestimmten Bereichen nur §§ Parks bauen.
§ bekommt man meistens auch durch Lückenfülkler Gebäude irgendwie.
Was man genau braucht siht man im Einwohner Info Fenster im Detail Tab.
Da gibt es die Spalte offene Jobs.


----------



## McClaine (22. März 2013)

http://www.hornoxe.com/wp-content/picdumps/picdump303/hornoxe.com_picdump303_039.jpg

Na das nenn ich mal ne gelungene Stadt


----------



## Lexx (22. März 2013)

McClaine schrieb:


> http://www.hornoxe.com/wp-content/picdumps/picdump303/hornoxe.com_picdump303_039.jpg
> 
> Na das nenn ich mal ne gelungene Stadt


----------



## DerpMonstah (28. März 2013)

Lebt hier noch jemand?

Ein schrecklich langer Fred: Traffic "AI"... This is why services and traffic are broken! (UPDATED: 3-26) - Answer HQ
Und ein "Review" The Escapist : Video Galleries : Zero Punctuation : SimCity


----------

